# What are your nicknames?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie aka BRUISER...need I say why?

Star- if she could talk she wld be the biggest gossip around

Captain- she loves to sit on the top of the boat where my dad drives

Thunder- she thinks she's a greyhound chasing the kids around the pool, around and around and around!

NY Times- for some reason...she loves to watch the news

Nervous Nellie- she's a nervous wreck sometimes

Busy- such a busy body

Kitty- seems to answer to this more than Lacie aka Bruiser

Princess- I'm the queen

And snuggles bcuz she is such a snugly little when when she's not playing the roll of the above!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frank is Frankskers, Frankle, Fwankie and of course FRANK!!!!!!
Truffles is most often just Truff, but can be Truffy, Truffster, Truffleufagus and CRAZY DOG!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky's are more tame, his nicknames reflect that

Little one - can be used when I am happy or not so happy with what his is doing - intonation determines.

Sweet, sweetie, or even sweet sweet

Honey bunny - that is what my mother used to call him

And of couse, I always call him Luck

Sometimes I use his full registration name when he is being shall we say a pain in the backside - Lucky trickster


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Babinka = babinki, binkers,binkers stinkers lol
Tiny Tina= tinzty, teeney, tiner, Tina ballerina 
Peppino= fry guy, pepe , peppina and one time by mistake I said his name really really fast but it came out as a males private part! Oops! I don't use that one though lol lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel-- La La she often times acts like she is in LaLa land! The other three will be focused on something and she's off chasing a toy! 

Dewey..Dew Berry, Little Dew, most often, Stop That!!!!

Hardy...Hardly or Hardesty his (AKCname)

Violet..Vi or Mommy's sweetie, Sweetie Pie she is the sweetest fluff I have!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi- Obi Bear, obe obe, Obi gangnam style, fluff monster, and his original nickname was Squirrel (named by marina and Stacy because or his fluffy face)

Owen- fatty fat fat, chubs, Owen Bear, little guy, FrOwen (after a bath), NOwen when he is being naughty 

There are more that pop up daily but these are the most used 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie's most common nick name is Soph, then Pretty Girl, Mommys Pretty Baby, Princess, usually when I get home it's Sophie Lou Who. But if she's in trouble it's a "stern" "Sophie Lou! You know better." When the middle name comes out she knows she did something she's not suppose to. Most of the time we just call her Soph. I don't think she knows that her actual name is Sophie. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey - I call him Babu and Bub most often but also Gaggu and Gugga. No idea where these came from! haha! He also goes by Poodle boy, Yucky boy, and Cuuuuuute boy (that's when he makes a really adorable begging face to get us to give him whatever we're eating). 

Emma - Monkey, Princess, Meow Meow, Crazy girl, Em, Emu and EmmaDemmaWemma.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! Steve has so many nicknames I'm not sure he even know his name.

Steve, Stevie, Stevie Steves, Weeve, Weevus, Weevus Jones Bettison III, Weevus J, Weevus J Fluffypants, Fluffles, Fluffy McFluffers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a fun thread! Here's ours-

Gustave, Guga, GustaveFustave, monster, demon puppy, Gugs, crazy

Mieka, Manni, girliegirl, Mukumuku, Meeku, Bheeka


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is Miles, little bug, fluff butt, pupster.

Amber is Amby(which was my first username on here!), Ambs, Amby Bams.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer....Boo Boo, Bobo, baby boy, little monster. My adult kids call him Uncle Boomer even though he's really their fury little brother.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey's are... Zo bug, Zo Zo, Zoey bug, fluffy butt, and when she is being bad little sh**.( That's her father's name for her)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus is "Wiggles" and "Mooshie" and "Gus Gus Wiggle Butt"

Grace is still "Harriet"... but lately she's been my "Little Vegan Soysage"... dunno why.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Mostly rhymes of his real name come out! Barley, Marley--even Charlie has slipped out! Luckily he responds to all of them. Otherwise: Far, Farf, Pups, My Puppy (to the My Buddy doll jingle), dude (usually when I'm trying to negotiate with him).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is all too funny....I forgot one:

Casey- bcuz my parents are old and still think she's my first malt from over 25 yrs ago


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Having 4, I have to admit to looking Dewey squarely in the eye, and calling him Hardy! The same for Laurel and Violet. Sometimes I'll go through all of their names before hitting on the right one. When I do this(often) they just look at me like I've lost it!!LOL!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie - "Ozzie Poo Butt" or just simply "Poo Butt"... we came up with this when... well, you can probably figure it out.. ;-) The name just stuck (no pun intended!)

Lisa - we started calling her the Turd Burgler on account of her constantly trying to steal poop, whether her own or someone else's! So we shortened it to "Burgles" or "Lisa Burgles" and we actually probably call her Burgles more than we call her Lisa... :blink:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just call Pipper by his name but my hubby calls him Bugs or Buggles. I have never heard hubby call him Pipper, not even sure if he knows what his real name is. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is Tesser Esser or Miss Ditka. Sweetness, well, she's just Sweet Pea or Peanut. When she's in trouble it's Miss Payton!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Having 4, I have to admit to looking Dewey squarely in the eye, and calling him Hardy! The same for Laurel and Violet. Sometimes I'll go through all of their names before hitting on the right one. When I do this(often) they just look at me like I've lost it!!LOL!!



You should just number them... 1, 2, 3, 4 ... I'm sure Marti could make you numbered Togs to help


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Little Bug, Baby Girl, My Sweet Girl, Mrs. Barky Bark, Little Diva, Monkey Butt, Little Skunk, Boo, Punkin, Sweet Baby, Mommy's Baby, Daddy's Girl, Lady Belle. LOL


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

So inelegant, but I call Pukky "fuzzybutt".... Especially after a FFF (face, feet & fanny) trim. From behind, He looks like he is wearing funny, furry chaps!

The receptionist at his daycare calls him "pucker-wucker" because he loves to kiss.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mostly I have the same name for all four, "My Little Treasure" and on occasion I call Chachi "Stud Muffin", no one told him he is neutered.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love these kinds of threads!

Lucy is usually The Sloth. She has had too many nicknames to list here though
Elena - Bug, Booga, Boogs
Emma - Ermie, Ermies, Ermie Squirmy
Andrew - Mr. Buddy Man, the Spinny b*stard
Steve - Stove, Captain Loser
Cookie - Kooks, Kookie


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy also has many, but my favorite is when my dh calls her Little Bit.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> You should just number them... 1, 2, 3, 4 ... I'm sure Marti could make you numbered Togs to help


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Thanks Tori!! I don't know if I should number them order of their age,or their rank, Dewey would be #1 because he's the dominant;Bossy) one!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is a nickname to start with...short for Marilyn Monroe. Sometimes I call her Meemer. Then there are all the affectionate terms of endearment: Sweetheart, Darling, Angel, Princess, Honey, Baby, Precious, Lovebunny, Gorgeous.
Ray is short for Ray of Sunny Love. He gets Raybone, Rabie, RayRay, Dufus but mostly Good Boy.
Ru Ru: Little Baby Ru, Crankpot, Auntie Ru, Smellydog. 

My nicknames are another story....not fit to print. Sylie is my favorite, the one given to me by the one human who knows me best.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookster, poo, pookie, blabbermouth mommies baby good girl

Krisser, blabbermouth, mr dirty paws

For both. YOU white dog!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy is Mayhem, which is sadly accurate.
DH calls her Daisy McDougal - not sure why, and also Daisy Dooooo.
I call her peanut or sweetpea.

Max is Maxwell (his real name) Max Man or Mad Max.
Our vet calls him Muppet.
I call him cupcake, 'cause he is so sweet.

Buddy is Budman, Bud, or Budderball. When we first adopted him, when we picked him up he would curl into a ball like a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe is Cosy Co sare, Chlo Chlo, Chlo Bear, Chlocey Bear and Big Mouth (she's a barker) :HistericalSmiley:

Noelle is No No Bear, No No, No cee, Nobell and Houdini (that girl can get out of just about anything) :w00t:

Riley is Rye Rye, Rycers, Bubby, Big Bear, Boyfriend and Hanny Manny (cause he is so handsome) :wub:

Reese is Reese Pieces, Peekers, Peeker boo ,Ree Ree, Reeser's and mommy's girl (she is such a mommy's girl) :tender:

Kelly is Kelly Welly, Parrot (loves to sit on my shoulder), Kellers, Bunny rabbit (hopes like a bunny when she wants you to chase her), Wellington (really not sure where i came up with that name probably from the Welly). :huh:

I also call them Sugarbears or my Special Sugarbears. :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Izzy also has many, but my favorite is when my dh calls her Little Bit.


Funny, I called my Buster itzy bit.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband calls Chachi "Buddy" I just noticed, when I was brushing my girls out I called Gigi "Sweet Pea", Chloe "Little Doll" and Katie " Little Munchkin" Didn't realize it until it started coming out so I had to add it to the post.:blink:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lynda said:


> My husband calls Chachi "Buddy" I just noticed, when I was brushing my girls out I called Gigi "Sweet Pea", Chloe "Little Doll" and Katie " Little Munchkin" Didn't realize it until it started coming out so I had to add it to the post.:blink:


me too...just realized I called Lacie aka Bruiser
chiquita
Lacie -Chan (thats Japanese):thumbsup:

and my little baby.
She's probably going to develop some identity issues :blink:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this thread --

Bella: Bella Boo, Boo Boo, Pretty Girl, Stinky Butt (you can guess why), Fluff Muffin, and now Sissy (since she's Jasmine's big sister).

Jasmine: Jazzy, Peanut, Kissy (she loves to give kisses).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What fun!! :chili: Oh gosh. Poor Tyler...this is embarrassing how many other names we call him. :brownbag: Ty Pie, Monk (when he's OCDish), Tyler Pyler, Poosketeo Pops (have no idea where I came up with that...sort of like Spaghetti O's :blink, Usurper (that's my DSs name for him ), Sweet Pea, and Goose. Those are just the ones I can think of. 
He'll be in therapy for years from them. :w00t:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is Bella Bunny, Baby Girl, Little Mama, The Belly, Bellasimo, Chunk, Princess.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

These are cute!!!

Lily- Lily Bug, Lily Pad, Lily Bear, Sweet Girl, Momma's Baby

Addie- Addie Cat, Addie Bug, The Bug, Addikins, Pretty Girl, Momma's Baby

Jack- Captain Jack, Jack-Jack, Little Man, Jackie Boy, Momma's Baby Boy


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee = Khlo, gongjoo-nim (princess), butt muncher (lol no idea where this came from but it stuck), my dad calls her kibbles, tokki (rabbit...I'm POSITIVE she was a rabbit in her past life!!!)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> What fun!! :chili: Oh gosh. Poor Tyler...this is embarrassing how many other names we call him. :brownbag: Ty Pie, Monk (when he's OCDish), Tyler Pyler, Poosketeo Pops (have no idea where I came up with that...sort of like Spaghetti O's :blink, Usurper (that's my DSs name for him ), Sweet Pea, and Goose. Those are just the ones I can think of.
> He'll be in therapy for years from them. :w00t:


Sweet little Tyler...I wld have to say Lacie has more than a touch of OCD.....if I don't rub her belly for a least 5 min ( I swear I'm on a timer) or if I don't do it a certain way (3 fingers only on her belly) she wigs out


----------

